# ODNR Lottery drawings



## JohnJH

My friends and I got picked for 6 drawings this year. This is only our 2nd year waterfowl hunting and first year getting picked in the drawings. I was wondering what all to expect from them and any important information anyone could tell me about any of them. Thanks. 

Nimisila Goose and teal - 9/11 to 9/18 site 5 
Nimisila 10/23-10/28 site 1
Mosquito 11/13 Unit U 
Mosquito 12/7 Unit L
Putnam Marsh 12/18 Unit B
Mosquito 12/25 Unit M


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdawg

Congrats on winning all those drawings! I hunted Nimisila last year in November. Had one of the island blinds at the south end. Only saw a few mallards and one flock of diver ducks came close to landing. The geese all flew along the shorelines away from me. Was surrounded by 200 coots the whole day. Could have shot as many as I wanted, but don't care for the taste. 

You should do well one geese for early season. Not sure how many teal are there, but make sure you can tell the difference between a teal and a wood duck or coot in the air. 

Never hunting Mosquito before. I think some of them are field hunts.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers

I've tried nimi for teal in the past. Was a total waste. Blind 1 is super shallow. Had it 2 years ago. Only saw a pair of mallards. Like anywhere it's hit and miss, but the birds don't use the north end much if at all.


----------



## JohnJH

bdawg said:


> Congrats on winning all those drawings! I hunted Nimisila last year in November. Had one of the island blinds at the south end. Only saw a few mallards and one flock of diver ducks came close to landing. The geese all flew along the shorelines away from me. Was surrounded by 200 coots the whole day. Could have shot as many as I wanted, but don't care for the taste.
> 
> You should do well one geese for early season. Not sure how many teal are there, but make sure you can tell the difference between a teal and a wood duck or coot in the air.
> 
> Never hunting Mosquito before. I think some of them are field hunts.


Thanks. My younger brother got drawn for nimi last year for youth season and we saw lots of geese so I’m hoping we can get into some geese. Our permits say that the mosquito ones we have are marsh hunts. We’ve never been out there before so should be interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnJH

Perch-N-Quackers said:


> I've tried nimi for teal in the past. Was a total waste. Blind 1 is super shallow. Had it 2 years ago. Only saw a pair of mallards. Like anywhere it's hit and miss, but the birds don't use the north end much if at all.


Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOOSE48

you might want to check most places is limited to one hunt a year.


----------



## Kenlow1

John-as lucky as you were drawing permits, may want to go buy some lottery tickets! Or do you know someone on the “inside”? Haha! Congrats.


----------



## bdawg

How was Nimisila for early goose season?


----------



## JohnJH

bdawg said:


> How was Nimisila for early goose season?


Saw some geese but no teal. Nothing came close enough to shoot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ignantmike

here's my take .....i have hunted magee....ottawa....mercer....and mosquito....in the past.....mercer and mosquito were both late season......bird's are smart....don't waste your time....ottawa was early nov. thought it would be good....wrong!!!!!....no new bird's...= waste of time.....now magee....hunted there 2 times during the first and second week....bird's every where....good hunt's but, don't wait for decoying....someone will shoot and scare them off...also. cross your finger's that no one shoot's early before shooting time....those bird's smart'in up real quick....when it get's light....hunt out of blind......trust me.....


----------

